# Worms armageddon graphics issues in vista / win 7



## corgano

Worms Armageddon has issues with displaying wrong colors (makes it look like your on acid). The game will run fine, ecpt for the colors being inverted / messed up. This effects the actual game more as the menus will occasionally show the correct color

I used to have XP on this machine, and it worked flawlessly

I am on win 7 RC1 
1 gig ram
1.8 ghtz processor


----------



## phish

Find the game's exe, right click on that and go to the compatibility tab. Try different combinations 'till the problem (hopefully) goes away.


----------



## corgano

I have tried all compatability modes and running as admin. the colors still invert


----------



## Lord Sirian

Hi there corgano. Could you please try all of these steps. Make sure you update your graphics card drivers.


----------



## corgano

OK i did Those steaps

1 my computer more then doubles all the specs
2 did that didnt work
3 it is a fresh install
4 there was nothing running in the background when i tested
5 Got latest direct x, tested again
6 re installed my drivers, still does not work
7 re installed game and applied patch. still does not work
8 CD is in good condidtion, i also made a disk image and tested with that. still no
9 re installed my game (again)


intel core2duo e7200 2.53 ghtz

nivida geforce 9500 GT

OS win 7


I have got it to work on windows 7 before, by just installing in and it worked.


----------



## evildead789

emulate your pc to winxp with http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/default.aspx

good luck


----------



## Quarak

Kill the explorer proccess while your running WA as this is corupting WA's pallet. Eiterh use teh task manager to kill it and restart it or make a .bat file containing teh following in your WA folder.

All credit due to Franpa for the .bat

@echo off
@echo ================================================
@echo Welcome to Franpa's WA Colour Fix! v1.00
@echo ================================================
@echo Simply place this BAT file into your Worms Armageddon folder and execute it,
@echo this will close all instances of Explorer.exe then start the game, when closing
@echo the game, Explorer.exe is reloaded.

@echo off
taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
wa.exe /nointro
Start explorer.exe


----------



## ahoy02

Here you go :

1-open Notepad
2-Copy paste the following:

taskkill /f /im "explorer.exe"

start /w /b /d "C:\Team17\Worms Armageddon" WA.exe

taskkill /f /im "taskmgr.exe"

start /b /d "C:\Windows\System32" taskmgr.exe

click File -> Save as -> NAME.bat
You actually don't need this script, but it's easier to use, the color problem is fixed by killing process explorer.exe before starting the game.

What the script does: kills explorer, starts the game, kills task manager, starts new task manager

What is explorer.exe: if you kill the explorer you have nothing on your screen besides your background, to get it back just press New Task... in task manager and type in explorer , that's the reason the script starts task manager, it will be open the whole time so you are ready to restore explorer when you finished. If you experience difficulties you can always do the old trick, Ctrl+Alt+Delete

If you need help getting the game into fullscreen, widescreen any resolution will do, just ask it can be fixed easily else just google!


----------



## corgano

I tried this (found similar on a different place) and it worked, but it will not work with wormkit (plugin loader released from the developers of WA). This fix works with just plain old Worms Armageddon.

I have another computer with the same specs as this one but running 64 bit and this fix does not work for it. Any ideas?


----------



## thisismichael

There is a far easier method. Open "Adjust Screen Resolution". Minimize it. Open Worms! You're done! This also works for Starcraft which has the same problem. I imagine this will work with other programs as well. I have only tested this with windows 7 home premium 64 bit. Sometimes, during gameplay it will revert to the improper pallet, but it often self corrects.


----------

